# rabbit rescue rules?



## bunnychild (Jul 30, 2011)

I want to start a rabbit rescueand i wanted to know if there are any rules.

Websites welcome


----------



## Kipcha (Jul 30, 2011)

Are you 100% sure that you are prepared to take this on? 

Will you be able to provide proper food, shelter and care to all the unwanted bunnies? 
Will you have a place to quarantine all the new rabbits that come in from your other rabbits? 
Will you have the money to spay and nueter the rabbits before adopting them out? 
Will you have the money for insurance (I know a lot of rescues have insurance)?
Will you have the time for the rabbits upkeep?
What about screening processes for families, will you know what questions to ask? How thorough will you go? Will you do a screening process at all?
What if you get in a severly sick animal, will you have the money to get it treatment? Do you have a good rabbit savvy vet availible in your area?
If I remember correctly, you said you were 14... That is a big, big responsibility to take on. Are you sure you're prepared?

I also remember you mentioning you wanted to breed... You would not be allowing these rescues to breed, right?


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 2, 2011)

i wont breed the rescue rabbits. i volunteered at the human society in my townso i know what questions to ask the families. Rabbitsr my life i have time for them. we hav the money/sheltar/food/care for all the rabbits. we do hav a rabbiit vet near us.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 2, 2011)

You probably will also want to look into the legalities. Some communities count rabbits as livestock, even if they are inside. There may be a limit on how many you can have unless you get a permit.


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 2, 2011)

where can i find that


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 2, 2011)

Your city or township should have a webpage.


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 2, 2011)

ok i will look into that


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 4, 2011)

i have decided not to do this. I think I will just breed.


----------

